# PERTH | Projects & Construction



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

well, i guess i may as well create one of these for Perth.

Development Video







OFFICE TOWERS

*City Square*
The development consists of two Office towers (BHP TOWER and GRIFFIN TOWER), Retail stores and Parking uses.
BHP Tower, 46st/spire-270m /cage-234m /roof-204m (U/C)
125-137 St Georges Terrace


Griffin Tower, 14st/67m (Approved, ON HOLD)
18 Mounts Bay Rd



*Sky Plaza*
This site seems to have a curse on it, it has had four previous proposals, the most recent failure being the 60,000sqm Sky Plaza but the site is now up for re-sale for between $50-80m, and has a current proposal by Leighton for two towers
Tower 1, 28st/150m (Proposed)
Tower 2, 15st/88m (Proposed)
Cnr of Mount and Spring Street



Mcness Memorial Centre, 28st/122m (Proposed, REJECTED)
Currently, is being redesigned after the planning council said, it clashes with the neighbouring Church.
36 St Georges Terrace



*Bishops See Precinct*
Two Office towers, with the taller expected to gain the State Government as the major tenant.
Bishops See North, 26st/115m (Site Works, ON HOLD)
225 St Georges Terrace









Bishops See South, 9st/44m (Topped Out)
Spring Street




18 Esplanade, 25st/109m (Proposed)
The existing hotel will be demolished, to make way for the new tower.
18 The Esplanade
**No Image Yet**


Raine Square, 21st/106m (U/C)
Mixed Use, with a 2 level Retail plaza and a 21 level Office tower, anchored by BankWest.
10 Queen Street



Century City, 21st/103m (U/C)
Mixed Use, with 3 levels of Retail and 18 levels of Office Space.
100 St Georges Terrace



One40william, 20st/92m (U/C)
Mixed Use complex, with 2 levels of Retail and 18 levels of Office, anchored by the WA Government.
140 William Street



Alluvion, 19st/92m (U/C)
There are 14 Office levels, 1 rooftop terrace, 1 plaza level, 2 carparking levels and a ground (Mounts Bay Road) level.
54 Mounts Bay Road



Melbourne Hotel, 17st/65m (Approved)
An Office block above a current hotel, pub and restaurant.
950 Hay St



Westralia Plaza, 13st/58m (U/C)
An 11 level office development with recreational floors below.
161 St Georges Terrace



Knoxville Office, 13st/58m (U/C)
Was originally planned to be a hotel block but financial reasons prompted the design change.
905 Hay Street



Grosvenor Hotel, 13st/47m (Approved)
Will include the refurbishment of the existing hotel
339 Hay Street



MIXED-USE TOWERS

Equus Apartments, 29st/116m (U/C)
The existing Cinema City block, will be demolished to make way for Equus, consisting of a retail arcade, 5 levels of commercial space and 24 Residential levels.
580 Hay Street



Fairlanes, 27st/98m (Approved)
Formerly the Fairlanes Bowling centre.
175 Adelaide Terrace ‎










ABC Site, 21st/75m (Proposed)
The smaller tower on the ABC site, which will also contain a 34st residential tower.
187 Adelaide Tce
**No Image Yet**


RESIDENTIAL PROJECTS

River Plaza, 41st/150m (Site Works, ON HOLD)
Three Residential towers were proposed under the name of Capital Square, but tower two and three were scrapped and the site sold off, with TOWER ONE, RIVER PLAZA being kept.
Cnr of Mounts Bay Rd and Spring St



Altus Apartments, 31st/115m-spire /97m-roof (Scrapped)
Stage two of Saville's Saffron Development.
141 Adelaide Terrace



ABC Site, 34st/115m (Proposed)
The taller tower on the ABC site, which will also contain a 21st mixed use tower.
187 Adelaide Tce
**No Image Yet**


Elevation Apartments, 28st/103m (U/C)
239 Adelaide Terrace



Jardin, 28st/96m (Approved, ON HOLD)
5 Barrack St



Rise Apartments, 24st/94m-spire /84m-roof (U/C)
155 Adelaide Terrace



210 Adelaide Terrace, 26st/88m (Approved, ON HOLD)
210 Adelaide Terrace



Reflections Apartments, 24st/80m x2 (Topped Out)
100 Terrace Road



Zenith City-Centro, 24st/80m-spire /70m-roof (Site Works)
101 Murray Street



Frasers Development, 65m/18st, 75m/18st (Site Works)
The first development to be constructed at EPRA's Riverside, it contains two towers of Residential and Hotel uses, as well as active ground floor uses.
10 Adelaide Terrace



Sky Apartments, 22st/74m (U/C)
148 Adelaide Terrace



176 Adelaide Terrace, 24st/71m (Approved, ON HOLD)
176 Adelaide Terrace



Treasury Building


MASTER PLANNED HIGH DENSITY COMMUNITIES AND TOD's

Stirling City Center
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=717248
The Stirling City Centre Alliance is a partnership of local and state government, community, and local business working together to create the vision for the Stirling City Centre. The vision espouses major change and growth for the City Centre based upon the creation of a “heart” for the City of Stirling. The heart will be focused around the Stirling train station woth 25,000 residents and 30,000 workers within 800m of the train station.



Wungong Urban Water
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=502458
The Wungong Master Plan is a unique and visionary residential development to house up to 40,000 people over the next 15 years.
With Wungong's natural landscape and waterways as a starting point, the master plan has evolved to include a complementary range of lot sizes and housing types that creates an attractive sense of character for Wungong and signals a new approach to urban living. The estate showcases contemporary water sensitive and energy efficient designs in addition to community parks along avenues of eucalypt lined public open space radiating from the Wungong River.



North Port Quay
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=716060
An ambitious $10 billion plan to build six islands across 345ha of seabed at Fremantle’s North Quay, including houses, offices, hotels and schools.



Victoria Park Redevelopment
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582054&page=6
Bold plans to create a dramatic eastern doorstep into Perth by the Victoria Park Town Council. The result will be a Causeway precinct which, with the Burswood Peninsula, will be almost double the size of Melbourne's popular Docklands.



The Peninsular
Will have over 5000 residence once completed in 2012 in highrise towers and townhouses. There is an anticipated Stage Two, which designs should be planned in the near future.



Belmont Park Redevelopment
Was originally to be home to 9000 people living in medium and high desity dwellings of up to 33st. But has now been scaled back to 5000 residents. A mix of uses are proposed, including an aboriginal art museum, with cafes and nightspots nearby. The development will be liked by the existing rail line and has WAPC in-principal support.



Burswood Dome Redevelopment
The government and PBL may enter an agreement come 2009 when the Dome closes its doors to redvelop the site to contain up to 5000 people. A variety of mixes are proposed including cafes,restaurants,bars and hotels.
**NO IMAGE YET**


Leederville Redevelopment
The Town of Vincent are currently considering plans to redevelop council-owned sites near the freeway. Building heights may be 8,16 or 24 stories if passed. The DPI have given in-principal support. Nearby redevelopments may occur from other departments.



City West Redevelopment
Harvey Norman is currently drawing up plans for a mixed-use precinct containing offices and apartments on the City West site. The development will be staged over a number of years and will contain some high-rise buildings. Stage 1 has been anchored by Macmahon constructions and will begin soon pending council approval.



Leighton Redevelopment
This development see a derelict coastal marshalling yard transformed into a vibrant precint orientated around public transport. Will feature building of up to 5 levels. The first part will begin next year under Mirvac.



Cockburn Central
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=710888
This will be the largest TOD on the Southern Suburbs Railway. The first superlots are currently bieng sold and building range in height from 3st to 8st.




Murdoch Activity Centre
A proposed government development based around public transport to connect existing facilities in the area, bieng St John of God Hospital and Murdoch University to the proposed Fiona Stanley hospital. A vibrant precinct will be created through the introduction of offices and high-density residential around mass transport. Completion 2013



The Village At Wellard
The 3rd TOD on the Southern Suburbs Rail-line. Will contain a mix of apartments,retail and office opportunities on the train stations doorstep.



Bentley Technology Precinct
Next to Curtin University of Technology, this Technology Precinct will be home to businesses, researchers and innovators. It will feature cafes, markets, theatres and cycleways 



Ellenbrook Town Centre


GOVERNMENT-INITIATED URBAN RENEWAL PROJECTS

Perth Waterfront
A brilliant development at a spectacular location. Perth was born on the banks of the Swan River, now it is time for that connection to be rediscovered.

http://www.perthwaterfront.com.au/


China Green
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=717270
The final Stage in the Subiaco Redevelopment



The Springs
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=717270
The near city riverside precinct is located approximately five kilometres east of Perth’s CBD and offers views to both the Swan River and the CBD.



Riverside Redevelopment
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434390
Currently underway, it involves a number of different precincts over a period of years. Will house up to 7000.



East Perth Power Station Redevelopment
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=717270
The derelict 1920's Powerstation has been made over in an $11 million refurbishment. The State Government has revealed that the site will become home to a new $500m museum for Perth.



Perry Lakes Redevelopment
The State government are giving the states athletics facilites a major overhaul with the redevelopment of Perry Lakes. Is to include some medium density housing.



Northbridge Renewal Projects (Link,Creative Quarter,New Northbridge)


Northbridge Link:
The most ambitious urban renewal plan to date in Perth. Involves sinking the rail lines dividing Perth CBD and Northbridge and create a vibrant city district with around-the-clock activity. 2006-2015

Creative Quarter:
The state government, under the East Perth Redevelopment Authority have decided to give Perth's currently out-dated and dysfunctional cultural centre a huge overhaul. As part of this, a new $50million Arts Theatre will be built.
** PLANS STILL BIENG WORKED**

New Northbridge:
Northbridge will be trasformed into a vibrant precint with many derelict warehouses demolished as part of the Graham Farmer FWY in 2000. The land is still bieng developed and will be up until 2010.


Midland Redevelopment
Armadale Redevelopment


STADIUMS AND OTHER ENTERTAINMENT VENUES

Perth Arena
http://www.dhw.wa.gov.au/pertharena/index.html
This world class 14,000 seat venue will be built and owned by the state on the old entertainment centre carpark. (U/C)



Perth Stadium
http://www.perthstadium.com.au/
Currently in the design stage this 60,000 seat stadium will have retractable seats and the ability to expand to 70,000 seats at a later date.



W.A.C.A. Ground Redevelopment
http://www.waca.com.au/
Designed to increase the capacity to 30,000 and allow the W.A.C.A. Ground to be able to raise revenue from the Residential and Office buildings.










AK Reserve Development
http://www.akreserve.com.au/
In the Challenge Stadium precinct, this development will, build new basketball, rugby and athletics facilities, replacing those at Perry Lakes. It may include cricket facilities at a later date.



State Theatre Centre of Western Australia
This new, state-of-the-art 500 seat theatre recently began construction on the corner of William and Roe streets in Northbridge. Will replace the ageing playhouse theatre on Pier St.



Performing Arts Precint
The City of Perth are currently investigating a mixed-use performing arts precinct infront of the concert hall. Plans are still very scarce and conceptual at this stage.



OTHER THINGS

Perth Airport Redevelopment
http://www1.perthairport.net.au/index.aspx

West Coast Snow Park

Major Road Construction
http://www2.mainroads.wa.gov.au/NR/mrwa/run/startr.asp

Public Transport Projects
http://www.pta.wa.gov.au/
http://www.dpi.wa.gov.au/


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

Future Projects of Perth



Current Proposed Towers



Atleast Approved Projects



Current U/C projects


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

these are all developments in the next two posts are under 50m which are occuring in the City Of Perth, which is the 8sqkm grid section of the city centre. they are occuring in either Perth, Northbridge or West or East Perth.

PERTH

*The Saint Apartments* (U/C)
118 Adelaide Terrace, PERTH
http://www.finbar.com.au/thesaint/



*Domus* (Complete)
375 Hay Street, PERTH
http://www.domusapartments.com.au/



*Royale* (U/C)
369 Hay St, PERTH
http://www.finbar.com.au/royaleapartments/



*ONE30* (U/C)
130 Stirling Street, PERTH
*Most Recent News*
http://www.charterhall.com.au/default.aspx?page=commercialdisplay&cid=36 http://www.realcommercial.com.au/commercial-real-estate/5291045



*432 Murray Street* (U/C)
432 Murray Street, PERTH
http://www.firststategroup.com.au/commercialoffice/wa.aspx



*FSG House* (U/C)
226 Adelaide Terrace, PERTH
http://www.firststategroup.com.au/commercialoffice/wa.aspx



*Durack II* (U/C)
259 Adelaide Terrace, PERTH
http://www.woodhead.com.au/portfolios/2/project/207/2191/project.html




*Adelaide House* (Approved)
257 Adelaide Terrace, PERTH
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/cg...99742873&p=30&s=wa&snf=as&t=com&tm=1217317987



*Lyrical Holdings* (Proposed)
374 Murray Street, PERTH
*Most Recent News*



(Approved)
507 Murray Street, PERTH
*Most Recent News*




(U/C)
190 Stirling Street, PERTH
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/cg...der=&cc=&c=78605283&s=wa&snf=as&tm=1212806052



*Qube* (Approved)
999 Hay Street, PERTH
*Most Recent News*
http://www.qubeproperty.com.au/Hay_Street_Office_Tower/



*Elan Riverside Pier Hotel* (ON HOLD)
Barrack Square, PERTH
http://www.ph3.com.au/Property_pages/Elan_page.htm



*Greater Union* (Rejected)
137 Murray Street, PERTH
*Most Recent News*




*Code Apartments* (U/C)
69 Milligan St, PERTH
*Most Recent News*
http://www.finbar.com.au/codeapartments/



*503 Murray* (U/C)
503 Murray Street, PERTH
http://www.bollig.com.au/portfolio.php?portfolio=17



*Amart All Sports* (U/C)
227 Murray Street Mall, PERTH
*Most Recent News*



(Proposed)
186 Pier Street, PERTH
*Most Recent News*




*Pavilion Apartments* (U/C)
59 Brewer Street, PERTH
*Most Recent News*
http://www.domain.com.au/Public/PropertyDetails.aspx?adid=2007441401#



*Qubis* (Complete)
Buwler Street, PERTH
http://www.savillepg.com.au/qubis/prime.html



NORTHBRIDGE

*Central TAFE* (U/C)
30 Aberdeen Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.centraltafe.wa.edu.au/aboutus/Pages/ThenewfaceofNorthbridge.aspx



*Lord Street* (U/C)
125 Lord Street, NORTHBRIDGE
*Most Recent News*
http://www.gavinconstruction.com.au/Projects/Commercial/Lord_Street



*101northbridge* (U/C)
101 Francis Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.101northbridge.com/main.html



(Proposed)
8 Parker Street, NORTHBRIDGE
*Most Recent News*
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/commercial-real-estate/5401893



*Lumina Apartments* (Approved)
103 Francis Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.luminaapartments.com.au/



*Ottimo By Match* (U/C)
Serich Lane, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.thematchgroup.com.au/go/match-projects/current-projects/ottimo



(U/C)
139 Newcastle Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/commercial-real-estate/5387065



*Tyne Square* (U/C)
150 Newcastle Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.saracenproperties.com.au/tynesquare.htm http://www.planninggroup.com.au/Projects/TyneSquare.htm



*Qubis* (U/C)
403 Newcastle Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.diploma.com.au/DiplomaConstruction/ProjectSnapshots/Qubis/tabid/98/Default.aspx



*Verve Apartments* (U/C)
145 Newcastle Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.finbar.com.au/verve/



*The Hive* (Approved)
440 William Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.thehivebuilding.com/building.htm



*V Mt Lawley* (Approved)
448 Lord Street, MT LAWLEY
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/cg...ader=&cc=&c=1053219&s=wa&snf=as&tm=1225205070


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

EAST PERTH

*Imago 2* (Complete)
38 Fielder St, EAST PERTH
http://www.domain.com.au/Public/PropertyDetails.aspx?adid=2006383051



*ASPECT* (Site Works)
28 Wellington Street, EAST PERTH
http://www.waproperty.net/for_sale-details.php?id=485&PHPSESSID=6600b1619edf296a48c8b9d2bcf084c0




(Approved)
29 Wellington Street, EAST PERTH



(Approved)
52 Wickham Street, EAST PERTH




(Approved)
47 Wellington Street, EAST PERTH




*Bennett/Wittenoom* (Completed)
69 Bennett Street, East Perth




(Approved)
41 Wickham Street, EAST PERTH




(Proposed)
Bennett x Wellington Street, EAST PERTH
http://reiwa.com/lst/lst-ressale-details.cfm?prop_no=2&searchRef=East Perth&ID=2463889



*Eastbrook Waters* (Approved)
26 Eastbrook Terrace, EAST PERTH
http://www.centrepointrealty.com/



*Space* (Approved)
22 Brown Street, EAST PERTH
*Most Recent News*
http://www.centrepointrealty.com/



*Equinox Apartments* (Approved)
EAST PERTH
http://www.centrepointrealty.com/



*Soltice Apartments* (U/C)
169 Tully Road, EAST PERTH
http://www.limnios.com/building.asp?id=3815



*Urbano Uno* (U/C)
128 Brown Street, EAST PERTH
http://www.limnios.com/building.asp?id=3106



*Urbano Due* (Approved)
153 Kennsington Street, EAST PERTH
http://www.limnios.com/building.asp?id=3616



*Regal Place* (Approved)
44 Wittenoom Street, EAST PERTH
http://www.centrepointrealty.com/



*Hill Street Gardens* (Approved)
121 Hill Street, EAST PERTH
http://www.realestate.com.au/reales...e+east+perth/cpcnor/sold+properties/104730289




WEST PERTH

*Parkview* (UC)
111 Colin Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*



*Murray/Havelock*
1141 Murray Street, WEST PERTH




*Scene* (U/C)
33 Malcolm Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*
http://www.sceneapartments.com.au/



(Site Works)
100 Havelock Street, WEST PERTH 
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/commercial-real-estate/5347637



*West One Apartments* (Complete)
1303 Hay Street, WEST PERTH
www.cbpp.com.au



*Lida* (U/C)
1008 Wellington Street, WEST PERTH
http://www.offtheplans.com.au/dn127/lida/



*Westbridge* (U/C)
863 Wellington Street, WEST PERTH
http://www.westbridge.com.au/index.asp



(U/C)
1 Prowse Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/cg...ader=&cc=&c=8578835&s=wa&snf=as&tm=1217842256



*Saint Germain* (Complete)
8 Prowse Street, WEST PERTH
http://www.offtheplans.com.au/dn126/saint-germain/



*Edge Apartments* (Complete)
12 Altona Street, WEST PERTH
http://www.ph3.com.au/Property_pages/Edge_page.htm



(Approved)
24 Prowse Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*



*1173 Hay Street*
1173 Hay Street, West Perth





14 Prowse Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*



*Eleven78*
1178 Hay Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*
http://www.eleven78.com.au/



*Thirteen24*
1324 Hay Street, WEST PERTH
http://www.1324hay.com.au/




1120 Hay Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*




*Elegance On Outram* (Complete)
8 Outram Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*
http://www.eleganceonoutram.com/



*Wellington Central* (Complete)
836 Wellington Street, WEST PERTH





39 Mount Street, WEST PERTH






1139 Hay Street, WEST PERTH




*Halcyon* (Complete)
1 Coolgardie Street, WEST PERTH
http://www.offtheplans.com.au/dn125/amazing-city-vista/




130 Cliff Street, WEST PERTH
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/cg...der=&cc=&c=78479983&s=wa&snf=as&tm=1216720447



(Approved)
789 Wellington Street, WEST PERTH





394 Newcastle Street, WEST PERTH
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/commercial-real-estate/5397612










*Outram 44* (Approved)
44 Outram Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*





*No.1 Ord Street* (Approved)
1 Ord Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*
http://www.rnoble.com.au/pages/searchproperties.aspx?Contract=Lease&Cat=Commercial



*Harbourtown Stage 3* (Approved)
12 Market Street, WEST PERTH
Most Recent News





(Proposed)
16 Ventnor Avenue, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*




(Proposed)
22 Altone Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*



*Nexus* (Approved)
Loftus Street, WEST LEEDERVILLE
*Most Recent News*


----------



## Navman1 (Dec 30, 2008)

*sigh* if only we had the waterfront plan put forward but the previous governement. hno:


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

wow, very classy,...sure would love to visit Australia and Perth one day,....


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

so we have some updates...



on the right


and on the left



*Parkview* (UC)
111 Colin Street, WEST PERTH
*Most Recent News*



*Lida* (U/C)
1008 Wellington Street, WEST PERTH
http://www.offtheplans.com.au/dn127/lida/

[/QUOTE]

*Scene* (U/C)
33 Malcolm Street, WEST PERTH
http://www.sceneapartments.com.au/


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

http://perth.burgessrawson.com.au/p...ertyID=1021785&f_AgentID=4107&xsl=4107&f_st=3









58 Kings Park Road WEST PERTH

Property ID: 1021785

Brand New Boutique Office Development

- 424m² - 1,400m² approx
- Boutique office development
- Progressive bespoke design
- Fabulous Kings Park Road location
- Due for completion early 2010

Superb new boutique office development featuring a progressive bespoke design with an innovative materials pallet. With high quality finishes and a desired Kings Park Road address these offices will attract the most discerning of tenants.

Available to lease as a whole building of approximately 1,400m² or on a per floor basis.
Ground Floor - 424m²
First Floor - 500m²
Second Floor - 500m²

The building will feature undercover parking for 20 vehicles with an additional 2 open bays.
Covered bays - $350 per bay/month.
Open bays - $300 per bay/month.

Additional end of trip facilities include bike rack and lockers located in the basement with shower facilities on each floor.

This will be a high quality office development in keeping with it's Kings Park Road address and is due for completion early 2010.

Lease Details:-
Lease Term: 5 years
Availability: Due for completion early 2010
Estimated Outgoings: The budget is currently being prepared however V.O's are expected to be approximately $135 per m² per annum plus GST.

For further details or to arrange an inspection contact:
Clive Norman
0403 804 119
[email protected]


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

*Durack II* (U/C)
259 Adelaide Terrace, PERTH
http://www.woodhead.com.au/portfolios/2/project/207/2191/project.html


















*FSG House* (U/C)
226 Adelaide Terrace, PERTH
http://www.firststategroup.com.au/commercialoffice/wa.aspx










*The Saint Apartments* (U/C)
118 Adelaide Terrace, PERTH
http://www.finbar.com.au/thesaint/










*Royale* (U/C)
369 Hay St, PERTH
http://www.finbar.com.au/royaleapartments/










*Domus* (Complete)
375 Hay Street, PERTH
http://www.domusapartments.com.au/










*432 Murray Street* (U/C)
432 Murray Street, PERTH
http://www.firststategroup.com.au/commercialoffice/wa.aspx










*503 Murray* (U/C)
503 Murray Street, PERTH
http://www.bollig.com.au/portfolio.php?portfolio=17










Elder Street Carpark










*Code Apartments* (U/C)
69 Milligan St, PERTH
http://www.finbar.com.au/codeapartments/


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

*Qubis* (U/C)
403 Newcastle Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.diploma.com.au/DiplomaConstruction/ProjectSnapshots/Qubis/tabid/98/Default.aspx










yeeeh... i am still unsure what these two developments are...









*Ottimo By Match* (U/C)
Serich Lane, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.thematchgroup.com.au/go/match-projects/current-projects/ottimo










these two are also unknown to me.

























this is sitting on Errichetti Place, it is opposite a double storey carpark, which actually looks kinda cool.









i don't seem to have this one listed on the opening page but it is completed now anyway









i actually found a new development just simply by walking...
http://www.squareoneliving.com/index.html


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

for these first two there was also one behind me which had the first level of concrete columns in, but for some reason i didn't take a photo...

(U/C)
139 Newcastle Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/commercial-real-estate/5387065










*Verve Apartments* (U/C)
145 Newcastle Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.finbar.com.au/verve/










*Tyne Square* (U/C)
150 Newcastle Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.saracenproperties.com.au/tynesquare.htm http://www.planninggroup.com.au/Projects/TyneSquare.htm


























(U/C)
190 Stirling Street, PERTH
http://www.realcommercial.com.au/cg...der=&cc=&c=78605283&s=wa&snf=as&tm=1212806052


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

and finally

*Pavilion Apartments* (U/C)
59 Brewer Street, PERTH
http://www.domain.com.au/Public/PropertyDetails.aspx?adid=2007441401#










again i don't know what this project is.









*ONE30* (U/C)
130 Stirling Street, PERTH
http://www.charterhall.com.au/default.aspx?page=commercialdisplay&cid=36 http://www.realcommercial.com.au/commercial-real-estate/5291045


























The Sunday Times Renovations

















*Central TAFE* (U/C)
30 Aberdeen Street, NORTHBRIDGE
http://www.centraltafe.wa.edu.au/aboutus/Pages/ThenewfaceofNorthbridge.aspx










i hope you enjoy the update


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

a big thank you to bartbart



BartBart said:


> Equus
> From Hay Street
> 
> 
> ...





BartBart said:


> Dynons Plaza





BartBart said:


> Westralia Plaza





BartBart said:


> Elevation





BartBart said:


> BHP


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

jarkti is doing a great job, keeping us up to date.



jarkti said:


> Alluvion
> 
> Core Shows Level 13





jarkti said:


> Century City
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jarkti said:


> BHP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

Rise and Sky Apartments









elevation









reflections









Century City










Raine Square


jarkti said:


>


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## docker (Apr 13, 2006)

updates from everyone over the weekend

it's been a while since we had an overall update...

Westralia Plaza


Dilaz89 said:


>


elevation


jarkti said:


>


BHP


















One40william




































alluvion









dynons plaza









raine



























perth arena


BartBart said:


>


equus


miensie said:


>


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

_I wanna live there!!!


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

docker said:


> Future Projects of Perth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think only one of these buildings is actually being built? The BHP Billiton Tower ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

^^
Wrong.


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

So any updates? be interesting to see whats being proposed now as I am moving to Perth in january!


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

All the below Projects are happening and are UC atvarious stages

*Elizabeth Quay*
































































*Northbridge Link*
































































*Riverside East Perth*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth Stadium - (siteworks stage)*

*Perth Stadium*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

List of what is UC or lookin likely to go up imo.
Not an exhaustive list but sill great to behold in one viewing.

*PERTH CBD*

*UC - Emu Brewery*
3 Towers – office 150m, resi 130m, hotel 116m










*UC - Cathedral Square - Treasury Tower 155m*










*EQ Siteworks - Ritz Carlton*
2 Towers – hotel ~100m, resi ~80m










*St Andrews Church 121m*










*Demolition – Westin (FESA Site) Hotel 110m and Office 120m *










*Murray street, 1x resi, 1x hotel*


















*UC - Kings Square 7 towers 36 - 90m (4 UC)*
*UC - KS 1*








*UC - KS 2*








*UC - KS 3*








*UC - KS 4*








*KS 5*










*UC - City Square South 82m*










*UC - 999 West Hay 48m*









*Double Tree Hotel 60m*









*Mantra Hotel 54m*


*Marriot Courtyard Hotel 63m*









*EAST PERTH*
*Amara Hotel 140m – East Perth *










*UC - Symphony City stage 2 and 3, 117M and 70m *
*UC - Adagio*








*UC - Tocatta*









*Ibis Styles hotel 58m*









*UC - Quest Serviced Apartments 64m*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*PERTH (non-cbd part)*

*Megamart Development* 
(x3 resis - 149m, 122m, 75m)



















*220 Pier street*



















*105 Stirling street*



*108 Stirling street*










*74 Stirling street*









*Edge by Psaros*










*NORTHBRIDGE*
*89 Aberdeen street*









*James Street*









*Fitzgerald street*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*SOUTH PERTH*

*Lyall Street Apartments - ~120m+*


















*Civiv Triangle Apartments ~130m*

















*Pinnacle 68m*









*96 Mill Point road*










*1 Richardson street*











*BURSWOOD*
*UC - Crown Towers 105m*









*Mirvac Peninsular Apartments stage 6*


*Hawthorne Green 59m*









*47 Burswood Road*









*The Crest*


*Fusion Apartments*











*RIVERVALE*

*Springs Rivervale*

















*Park on Swan*









*Arbor North*









*Vantage Apartments*









*23 Rowe Avenue*


*GEH apartments*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Fiona Stanley Hospital - Under Construction*

*FIONA STANLEY HOSPITAL*

*Render*









*Actual - nearly completed*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Childrens Hospital - Under Construction*

*NEW PERTH CHILDRENS HOSPITAL*

*Render*






































*Construction*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth Waterfront flythrough*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!!!

great projects!!


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth City Link*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth Airport redevelopment*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Yagan Square*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Treasury Tower soon to top out.



Dilaz89 said:


> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net...216_791932767514604_4097616635029002328_o.jpg





hayds said:


> www.flickr.com/photos/leslie_ye/15723573599/sizes/h/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Treasury Tower close to topping out (on the right of pics)



Bullswool said:


> Perth City Sunrise by jason.thomas891, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Perth City Sunrise by jason.thomas891, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Kings Square 1 nearing completion




BartBart said:


> Hosted on PhotoBucket (by me)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BartBart said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Megamart Site



tbor said:


> Couple of new angles. This one is growing on me...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Kings Square 1 popping up over the top of Kings street.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Treasury Tower is close to topping out.



alvse said:


> Perth by alvse, on Flickr





alvse said:


> Perth-Wide by alvse, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Murray Street, Perth. 2 towers, 1 hotel, 1 residential.



Dilaz89 said:


> http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah307/Michael_Di_Lazzaro/Murrayst1_zps439225b4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*86 Mill Point Road, South Perth*



Urbicus said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Kings Square public art*



hayds said:


> woof!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Peppers Hotel UC*


#heyWA Day 4 by The Babybirds Family, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*NV apartments and hotel, 110m and 88m*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium footbridge is now UC*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Vue Tower, East Perth - 110m*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Cottosloe Beach Pier*



























http://scanlan.com.au/projects/1301-cottesloe-pier/


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Woodside HQ going up*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Two resi's approved for the Megamart site - 201m and 170m.
The pics show their impact on the skyline..


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Crown Towers Hotel - 110m, topped out*












big city vision said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*459 Murray st, Perth - 179m resi and 129m hotel*


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)

i love the green glass on the resi.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Woodside HQ*

pics by Perth forumer Hayds



hayds said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Peppers Hotel*



hayds said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Pinnacle Apartments, South Perth*












thewallpart6 said:


> Kwinana Freeway Perth by Karl Dinnington, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Woodside HQ, from the convention centre forecourt*



Gotz said:


> Taken today from the Convention Centre.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Westin Hotel - UC*





















docker said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Crown 5 star Hotel, Burswood*


Crown Casino Perth WA - New Developments by Chris Fouracres, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Crown Hotel*



hayds said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium*
(already Under Construction, ready 2017)



















Pic taken from the render of the New Perth Stadium (ready in 2017/2018)


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Library (circular building bottom left), Perth, Western Australia*



matt.perth said:


> https://www.instagram.com/perth_life/














ipaddicted said:


> There are more images after at the link below.
> http://robdose.com.au/city-of-perth-library/





ipaddicted said:


> from City of Perth Library


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium - Under Construction*


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Perth is going hammer and tongs!


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Woodside HQ*



ipaddicted said:


> Capital Square Perth


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium - Under Construction*



thewallpart6 said:


> DSC08268 by Simon Tubey, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Lumiere, 142m*
South Perth



crave said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Concerto, 117m*
East Perth



crave said:


> (sauce: www.themodelshop.com.au)


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Civic Heart, 133m*
South Perth



crave said:


> krrrr.
> 
> (sauce: www.themodelshop.com.au)


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Riverside precinct, East Perth*



crave said:


> (sauce: www.themodelshop.com.au)



*Riverside precinct, East Perth*



buddha3211 said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Woodside HQ*



ipaddicted said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium*



BartBart said:


> Again from the newPerthStadium twitter


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Children's Hospital*












hayds said:


>



*New Children's Hospital rainbow footbridge to Kings Park - 317m long!*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Hotel - Rain Square redevelopment*










https://www.businessnews.com.au/article/New-tower-planned-for-Raine-Square


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Crown Hotel, Burswood*


They're Everywhere by Rob Coates, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium*



















pics from NewPerthStadium twitter


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Siteworks are now underway!

*Civic Heart, 122m - South Perth*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Museum*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Museum - night lighting*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Museum*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Oracle Apartments, Perth (non-CBD)*












the-bean said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Belmont Park Redevelopment, Burswood*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*XO Hotel, Subiaco*



hayds said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Updated render of Perth Stadium*



ScraperJ said:


>


----------



## insular (Mar 1, 2017)

^^

lot of projects going on!


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Concerto Apartments - East Perth*



hayds said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Westin Hotel*



ipaddicted said:


>



*Woodside HQ*



ipaddicted said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Concerto apartments, East Perth*



hayds said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Oracle* | Northbridge

Official website: http://www.oracleperth.com.au

Project facts


Address: 105-111 Sterling Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Blackburne


Architect: DMG


Residential: 140 units


Height: 68m (223ft)


Floors: 22


14 March:



hayds said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*St Andrews Hotel* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 36 St Georges Terrace


Status: Approved


Developer: Fragrance


Architect: Cox Howlett/Bailey Woodland 


Hotel: 545 rooms


Height: 250m (820ft)


Floors: 62


Rendering (on right):


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*29 Stadium Drive* | Floreat

Project facts


Address: 29 Stadium Drive


Status: Proposed


Developer: Edge


Architect: Hillam


Residential: 162 units


Height: 21m, 15m (69ft, 49ft)


Floors: 5, 4


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*89 Stirling Street* | Northbridge

Project facts


Address: 89 Stirling Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Stirling Capital


Architect: Macdonald Jones


Student accommodation: 543 beds


Height: 78m (256ft)


Floors: 23


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ritz-Carlton Perth and The Towers* | Elizabeth Quay

Official website: http://thetowersperth.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1 Barrack Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 379 units


Hotel: 204 rooms


Height: 106m, 93m (348ft, 305ft)


Floors: 26, 24


21 March:



Scraperfan said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Raine Square* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 300 Murray Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Charter Hall


Architect: Cox


Hotel: 176 rooms


Height: 90m (295ft)


Floors: 21


Rendering:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Woodside Headquarters on the left*

Perth CityScape by paradigmblue, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Scarborough Beach*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Woodside HQ*



Kelli said:


> Perth City April 2017 by Kelli, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Woodside HQ, Perth*



nazor said:


> [/url]Perth at Dawn by Col, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

This has just been approved for the suburbs in the Canning Bridge district,

*906 Canning Hwy, Applecross*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Bump


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*More New Perth Stadium lighting testing*

Biggest LED lighting array in the world - or something like that



hayds said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Aire* | West Perth

Official website: http://airewestperth.com.au

Project facts


Address: 659 Murray Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Finbar


Architect: SS Chang


Residential: 244 units


Height: 67m (220ft)


Floors: 22


4 October:



hayds said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Aurelia* | South Perth

Official website: http://aureliasouthperth.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1 Harper Terrace


Status: Under construction


Developer: Finbar


Residential: 118 units


Height: 71m (233ft)


Floors: 22


17 October:



szkic said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Murdoch Health and Knowledge Precinct* | Murdoch

Project facts


Address: 2 Barry Marshall Parade


Status: Proposed


Developer: Fini


Medical office: 12,500 sqm (134,549 s.f.)


Residential: 325 units


Hotel: 60 rooms


Retail: 5,000 sqm (53,820 s.f.)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ritz-Carlton Perth and The Towers* | CBD

Official website: http://thetowersperth.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1 Barrack Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Far East


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 379 units


Hotel: 204 rooms


Height: 106m, 93m (348ft, 305ft)


Floors: 26, 24


27 October:



hayds said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth City Link - traffic/pedestrian link about to open*



















pics from
https://thewest.com.au/news/wa/northbridge-cbd-to-reunite-for-first-time-in-100-years-ng-b88681929z


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

This has been approved now, looking forward to work commencing:

*Student accomadation*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth City Link Lots 2 & 3
30lvls, 299 Apartments*



Urbicus said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium*



RocStar said:


> https://www.davidbroadway.com.au/


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Ritz Carlton Hotel coming along nicely*












szkic said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Canning Bridge precinct, apartments 53m*

Even though it is smallish I have included it because it is in the suburbs so will have a decent impact in the growing Canning Bridge area.



buddha3211 said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

This has opened up on the river at Fraser Point, East Perth

https://www.facebook.com/ThePointBa...0575871007066/471981629866487/?type=3&theater


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth City Link, Apartments and Dorsett Hotel*



buddha3211 said:


> Lot 9001 Wellington Street Perth


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

These 2 are now Under Construction:


*EAST PERTH - Vue Tower apartments*









*EAST PERTH - Ibis Styles hotel*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium*



hayds said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

This one is moving ahead. 
Latest DAC moves the parking from underground basement to the podium, amongst some other minor changes.

*St Andrews hotel, 222m*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Canning Bridge precinct.*
The tallest of these is 97m and due to start mid-year.
Not pictured but also going up in the area is another 86m, an 80m, a 73m and a 69m.
Nothing that tall but it is just awesome that in a couple years the Canning Bridge skyline will have popped up out of nowhere whereas previously there was only the single raffles tower.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*XO Hotel, Subiaco*



hayds said:


> Subi XO


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

This was just approved for Scarborough Beach.
Tallest tower will be 159m. Resi and Hotel.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*NV apartments and hotel*



enarc said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium lighting looking great!*



cjlove72 said:


> Some pics of Optus Stadium from Friday night (Red Nose Day!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Ritz Carlton Hotel and Towers Apartments @ Elizabeth Quay*



enarc said:


>


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

sh****t! 
Perth going off the hook !


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Approved*
*Hotel and Apartments - The Link*



Dilaz89 said:


> http://www.cotteeparker.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/PerthHub_Web03.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium footbridge coming along nicely*



hayds said:


>


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

The more I look at that stadium the more I like it. Good on you Perth.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

MichiganExpress said:


> The more I look at that stadium the more I like it. Good on you Perth.


Here's some shots you might like:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

MichiganExpress said:


> The more I look at that stadium the more I like it. Good on you Perth.


And an internal pic that was just taken yesterday by Hayds



hayds said:


> Last weekend.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Allendale Square forecourt redevelopment*



thewallpart6 said:


> Looking Up St Georges Terrace towards Kings Park, Perth Western Australia by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Hotel + Office - This has been approved*
More exciting for the what it does for the ground plane and the heritage buildings.



buddha3211 said:


> Revised Proposal. Looks like only the 2nd tower has changed.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Elizabeth Quay - Ritz Carlton hotel + 'The Towers' apartments*



enarc said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Stadium footbridge*



thewallpart6 said:


> 17 July 2018 - Matagarup Bridge linking East Perth to Burswood across the Swan River, Perth, Western Australia, Australia by aussiejeff, on Flickr
> 
> 17 July 2018 - Matagarup Bridge linking East Perth to Burswood across the Swan River, Perth, Western Australia, Australia by aussiejeff, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Moar:



szkic said:


> Been there and must admit that I was impressed.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Ritz Carlton Hotel & 'The Towers' Apartments
Elizabeth Quay, Perth Waterfront*



archiMAD said:


> https://www.instagram.com/putrasia/?hl=en


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

New addition to the Burswood skyline, will be fairly close to Perth Stadium.



buddha3211 said:


> *BURSWOOD - Lot 9000 Bow River Crescent - Proposed 31 Storey Residential Apartment Tower*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth Swan River Deck proposal*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chevron Office Tower - Elizabeth Quay*



jasonr1929 said:


> I think it's alright. Looks very corporate. With the right glass I think it could look very nice. Please no dark blue. I also love that the tower is set back from the podium.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Ritz Carlton Hotel, Elizabeth Quay*



szkic said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*NV hotel & apartments*



enarc said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Boulevard student housing*



hayds said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Piling starting on EQ West, Perth !!
180m hotel & 89m apartments*

Including top floor observation deck and art gallery (rumoured to be the personal art collection on permanent public display of a wealthy well-know perthonite):


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Ritz Carlton, Doubletree EQ and Vue Tower new addition now can be seen on the skyline.



nazor said:


> Perth Reflections by Colin Wimbridge, on Flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

As above - Ritz Carlton, Doubletree EQ and Vue Tower new additions now can be seen on the skyline.



Dilaz89 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48492957736/sizes/o/


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Adnate Art series hotel*



perthect said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Capital Square, Perth CBD, stage 2*
A DA has now been lodged for towers 2 and 3.
The tallest one is a resi and the smaller one will be ConocoPhillips new HQ.
As you can see from the bottom 2 pics some sort of siteworks has already commenced.

With 180m EQ West which has just started construction and Chevron's Headquarters (also at Elizabeth Quay) which is due to start in February (in the site immediately north of the soon-to-be-finished Ritz Carlton Hotel), these 3 projects will noticably change Perth's popular Kings Park/South Perth viewing angles.


*





























enarc said:



Same builder on the permit as EQ West...


















Click to expand...

*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

The design has improved immensely even though the height has been reduced.

The middle tower will be ConocoPhillips new HQ and the left tower is Woodside Petroleum HQ (already finished).



buddha3211 said:


> Updated plans now up on the CoP website. New dild0 tower!


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Hilton Doubletree - Elizabeth Quay Perth*



hadrinscheck said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Ritz Carlton Hotel - Elizabeth Quay Perth*



enarc said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*South Perth foreshore upgrades*



hayds said:


> Still a few finishing touches going on but open to the public now.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*South Perth foreshore upgrades at night*



hayds said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Just a random splattering of smaller projects in Perth:*


*West Perth - Hotel*


buddha3211 said:


> 129 room hotel - 959 Wellington Street, West Perth


*Hotel - Northbridge*


Biblio said:


> Proposal before the City of Perth for a hotel at 8 Parker Street, Northbridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Apartments - West Perth*


buddha3211 said:


> *19-23 Colin St, West Perth*


*Leederville - Apartments*


buddha3211 said:


> *Nos. 194,196,198 & 200 Carr Place Leederville*
> Development Details: Proposed Multiple Dwellings (52) (JDAP)


*South Perth - Mixed Use*


buddha3211 said:


> Proposal:


*Claremont - Apartments*


buddha3211 said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Approved - South Perth*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Museum*
Nearing external completion



buddha3211 said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/posts/multiplex_newmuseumforwa-perth-westernaustralia-activity-6607788671590588416-4Yul


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*South Perth Lyall St x Melville pde - apartments proposal*



buddha3211 said:


>


----------



## spoortje nijverdal (Sep 21, 2019)

What about the Scarborough highrise?


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

spoortje nijverdal said:


> What about the Scarborough highrise?


Delayed unfortunately.
Economy and construction has picked up somewhat so hopefully hear some good news next year.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

2 new towers for the West End area opposite Perth arena:



buddha3211 said:


> https://eservices.perth.wa.gov.au/e...neralEnquiry/EnquiryDetailView.aspx?Id=429609
> 
> "FOUR POINTS BY SHERATON", 707 Wellington Street, PERTH WA 6000
> Construction of 26-level mixed-use development, 33-level residential building and refurbishment of hotel


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ More details:

*Perth CBD West End*
Mixed-use Hotel and Resi + Office Tower
122m and 108m


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Hilton Doubletree Hotel - Elizabeth Quay (Perth CBD Waterfront)*

topped out



perthect said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chevron headquarters to commence construction next month - Elizabeth Quay, Perth Waterfront*



hayds said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Karrinyup proposal*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth Old Girls School precinct*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Elizabeth Quay
















Billion-dollar Elizabeth Quay skyscraper inches closer to reality despite neighbours' anger


If approved, the luxury twin towers could dwarf signature buildings at the prime waterfront precinct such as the Ritz Carlton and Chevron's $360 million headquarters under construction.




www.watoday.com.au




*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Hilton Doubletree, Elizabeth Quay - topped out*








pic by forumer BTW1995
















pics by forumer perthect


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*The Switch | 125m/39st | Residential | Under Construction*



























Photos by @hayds


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Perth Museum:*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

View from the new Hilton Doubletree:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West










pics by szkic







*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Some of the new towers in Perth CBD and South Perth as part of this current cycle:

by @Dilaz89


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chevron HQ, Elizabeth Quay*










by @Damijanic91


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

This is now booked in to start in January 
*Civic Heart, South Perth*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Couple of new beachside developments


*Cottesloe Beach








*











*Scarborough Beach*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Parallel Apartments, Rivervale*

by @hayds


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Cockburn Central / Gateways Success


























*


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

*EQ West

















*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New ConocoPhillips HQ*

pics by @hayds 
*







*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

Is the third building still going to get built? y'know, the dildoish one.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

MichiganExpress said:


> Is the third building still going to get built? y'know, the dildoish one.


The design has now changed - it is now the Schooner 
Assume they will jump onto the third one after they finish the second.
Due to it being residential, and residential doing well in Perth atm, I hope they jump straight onto it.
Developers are also cashed up asian developers. So that helps too.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Forest Garden, Subiaco








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*The Switch (student housing), CBD








*










pics by @perthect


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*recently completed Adnate Art Hotel - Perth West End*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chevron Tower*









pic by @BTW1995


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West rising








*


















pics by @perthect


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

This is amazing! In a couple years Perth's CBD is going to be unrecognizable. Looking forward to those pictures from King's park when all these projects are done.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ *EQ West again







*
pic by @thewallpart6


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Capital Square Tower 2









*
pic by @thewallpart6 


















pics by @Damijanic91


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ Tower 2









pic by @hayds


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)

Site works for the 141m tower next to it are underway now. Residential and hotel.


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)

The Switch 125m


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

'The Link' - New HQ for a bank, not sure which one yet


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

hayds said:


> View attachment 1349524


So awesome this one is UC!!!


----------



## GandyNewWorld (Jul 26, 2018)

Another bee hive.


----------



## hayds (Jan 26, 2007)

133m Chevron Australia headquarters at Elizabeth Quay.









^by @Monkey Chutney


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*ONE Subiaco








*



















pics by @Damijanic91


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West, Elizabeth Quay*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West and Chevron HQ rising on the skyline:*










user yonghuilum on r/perth


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New hotel in East Perth, next to the under construction AT238 apartment tower








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*So the South Perth roll call for the next 2 years:* 

*Civic Heart*









*Glass House*









*Lumiere*









*90 Mill point road*









*56 Melville Parade*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New eco-resort in Perth's Chittering Valley*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Another development for Scarborough Beach*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

West Perth Woolies development... and good view looking over West Perth to the CBD


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West








*



















pics by @perthect


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chevron Tower*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*The Switch, student housing*




























pic by @hayds


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*North Perth, Fitzgerald Street*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*'The Point' - Spring Rivervale*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth Hub - apartment component already UC but hotel component about to commence:*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Civic Heart, South Perth*










*







*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Canning Bridge precinct - a new one about to start constuction*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth, Scarborough - didn't realise this was over 100m+!!








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*And after posting the above - a new 150m+ development for Scarborough Beach*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sanctuary apartments, Canning Bridge precinct








*
pic by Daminjanic91


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Future skyline pic:

pic includes Capital Sq tower 3, EQ West, Chevron Tower, Perth Plus, St Andrews, EQ site 5, Mill Street Green.
3 of these projects are already Under Construction. Rest are all approved.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Capital Square tower 2

















*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*
New footbridge from PCH / SCG medical district over to Kings Park.*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Approved - a new HQ for an undisclosed bank located in 'The Link'


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*ONE Subiaco, new tallest for Subiaco - thundering along*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West and Chevron Tower both coming along nicely at EQ








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

2 new apartment towers for East Perth.
Since they are by Finbar you can pretty much guarantee they will go up.
Tower design is about as good as your going to get for Finbar - curves, glass, and no blank concrete sides.
But I hope council push for changes of the ground plane.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Another pic of new bridge to Kings Park from Perth Children's Hospital:








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

A couple of smaller developments of interest:

*Scarborough Beach*




















*Bassendean*


----------



## spoortje nijverdal (Sep 21, 2019)

Did visit Scarborough a couple of years ago and I love it....


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West








*









pic by tandax


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Capital Square tower 2 and 3*
Tower 1 is Woodside Petroleum's HQ - Tower 2 and 3 will contain ConocoPhillips

*







*











*Tower 3*










*Tower 2








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chevron Tower*


















pic by Damijanic91


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Some other angles of Chevron tower:

Next to Ritz Carlton Hotel 









Looking south








pics by tandax


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth Hub - apartment tower and Dorsett hotel (gold building)*




































pics by Damijanic91


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New viewing platform going up on Perth stadium:

















*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Whilst on the topic of non- scraper developments, a bump from last page of the Perth Children's Hospital Rainbow Bridge








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Some low rise apartments at Canning Bridge precinct - project not worth posting about but included cos the pic is cool *


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Cranes for Capital Square tower 3, EQ West and Chevron Tower all in this pic*









pic by vic-K


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New ECU city campus








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*A smaller project but loving the finish - newly completed ABN HQ in Leederville*


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

PD said:


> *Some low rise apartments at Canning Bridge precinct - project not worth posting about but included cos the pic is cool *
> 
> View attachment 1907036
> 
> ...


Any new quarters project or urbanism projects are intresting, especially when it'sabout densifying low rise housing estates, not only skyscrpers. I'm eager for more urbanism projects, even though they don't include towers, especially around new MRT lines and stations .


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Frenchlover said:


> Any new quarters project or urbanism projects are intresting, especially when it'sabout densifying low rise housing estates, not only skyscrpers. I'm eager for more urbanism projects, even though they don't include towers, especially around new MRT lines and stations .


I agree but it's more the fact that any city has way too many smaller projects going on throughout its metro area - so it's more a matter of posting select ones


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Iconic Scarborough - will be Scarbourough beach's new tallest when (if) completed:








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Another addition to the Claremont area








*










So this will join these new ones also UC for the Claremont area:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

^^
Perth's Western suburbs are getting a number of new tallest in different suburbs and areas which is an awesome catalyst, genie is well and truly out of the bottle now.

*Nedlands







*









*Subiaco









Mosman Park:







*


----------



## Volx_91 (Jan 6, 2021)

This rendered image of the mosman park development has been around for about a year now but I have yet to see any development application


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West, Elizabeth Quay*









pic by @hayds


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West bump from previous page








*


















pic by @Napoleon Solo


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chevron Tower*










*







*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Civic Heart - South Perth*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Capital Square tower 3

















*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Loving all the cranes in the central CBD*









George Nuich flickr


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*The Switch, student resi - CBD*



























pics by @Damijanic91


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New ECU City Campus, @ 'The Link'*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*ONE Subiaco*


















pic by enarc


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*South Perth - Sales campaign beginning for Pearl apartments*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

^^


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Elizabeth Quay lot 4*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*The Switch - student resi*




































pics by Hayds


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West, Chevron Tower, Capital Square tower 3








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New tallest for Claremont*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New tallest for Leederville*
This area is superclose to the CBD so hopefully a catalyst for more of this scale


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Perth - Glyde Street, Mosman Park projects:*
Yet another little Perth Western Suburbs cluster forming:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*5 new smaller buildings for Fremantle:*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Couple of smaller South Perth projects now UC

8 Parker Street*









*One Richardson*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Busselton underwater marine observatory*























































*
This project along with the new Busselton Arts Centre will really boost the Busselton foreshore*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Finbar's latest towers for East Perth








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New proposal for Victoria Park / Burswood Causeway precinct*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Approved Burswood / Springs Rivervale skyline*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chevron Tower, Elizabeth Quay*




































pics by @Damijanic91


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Capital Square Tower 3*













































pics by @Damijanic91


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Different renders of the new tower approval for Elizabeth Quay (site 3 I believe)








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Kings Square 5, 'The Link' (Northbridge Link)*
This new office has just been submitted


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*^^
The above project is right next to Perth Hub, also at 'The Link' and next to Perth Arena - which was UC and is now looking for a new builder*




















*Dorsett Hotel, 'The Link' - this one will be epic as the developer confirmed the cladding will be gold coloured (let's see if they can deliver on that)*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Stirling precinct mixed use project:*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*First timber office building in the CBD*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Smaller tower 2 for Perth Plus design - apparently aiming to start March 2022








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Cottesloe projects:


Indiana Tea House



























*



















*122 Marine Parade*











*Canteen Pizza site*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West and Chevron Tower*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*The Switch, starting to look good at street level








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Subiaco ONE*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Only a small one for Nedlands but I kinda like it in it's simple way so thought I would share








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Gage Roads brewery in Fremantle*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Cranes - EQ West and Chevron Tower @ EQ
and in the second pic - 8 Parker, Civic Heart, EQ West and Chevron Tower *


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

What's going on with Perth Hub? It's now on hold, isn't it?


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

MichiganExpress said:


> What's going on with Perth Hub? It's now on hold, isn't it?


On hold - but apparently some life still in it...


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

For those who follow the various Perth projects - a number of the sites to be seen in the below pics:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chevron Tower, EQ








*










pic by @jasonr1929


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Capital Square tower 3*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Civic Heart, South Perth








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*At238 apartments, East Perth*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*'The Switch' student resi, CBD*



























pics by @Damijanic91


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Femantle Woolstores Redevelopment:*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*East Perth - Perth Girls School application finally in*
4 towers all up - looking good


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Some siteworks going on and fencing going up at EQ site 4.
Could Perth's next 200m+ be finally about to begin soonish?
*The cashed-up Asian developer has been pushing ahead with every other development he's involved with atm in perth. 


















pic by @enarc


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*'The Switch', Perth CBD*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*South Perth is going gangbusters atm*

New very, large development block just went to market and render of scale of development under new rules allowed on that site:


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

The southern hemisphere's biggest medical district (the QE2 medical district in Perth) is looking to add a $750 million Cancer hospital - as well as the new $1billion maternity hospital that is coming. 

*New Cancer Hospital:*




















*New Maternity Hospital:*
(co-joining Sir Charles Gardiner Hospital at the QE2 medical centre)


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New East Perth - Swan River Footbridge








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*
This is all going on at Perth's Canning Bridge precinct:
Srsly this suburban skyline of Perth's is going gangbusters - with a second cluster about to start on the other side of the river (Como side of Canning Bridge) also.
Exciting times over here atm, such a shortage and a backlog that you know just about every project will get off the ground despite the current challenges.


APPLECROSS / MOUNT PLEASANT SIDE OF CANNING BRIDGE PRECINCT:


Riviere apartments 3 towers - construction imminent on 2 of the 3 towers:



















Forbes apartments - UC:



















Grandton apartments - UC:



















Aurora apartments - UC:










Cirque apartments stage 2 - demolition:










Sanctuary apartments - UC:










Initially knocked back this one will now do the regular old skip local council and get approved by the state planner:












COMO SIDE OF CANNING BRIDGE PRECINCT:

Approved this week:












G.H.C Group has just been awarded the structural and civil engineering design - 3 towers 15, 12 and 10 stories:





























Elias Como - Sales:*




















*Henley Rise - Sales:










Ley Street - Approved*











*








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*New Northbridge Womens Shelter:*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Liberty Tower, Barrack St, Perth*
Includes a new theatre and 2 new laneways as well restoration of the heritage buildings


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*C6 - 6 Charles Street, South Perth, 183m, 50lvls
So, Grange Development plans to build the world's tallest timber building in South Perth:








*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*EQ West









*


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*Chevron Tower, EQ*


















pics by @Dilaz89


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

*If you look at the top left of the stadium, above the screen, you can see the new viewing platform in use:*











*The project:*


----------

